# ICC Strategic Plan Survey



## texas transplant (Jun 15, 2010)

Has anyone filled out the ICC Strategic Plan Survey.   My showed up today from an outfit called McKinley Marketing, Inc.

If you get it, please fill it out.   You can have a lot of fun and they actually let you make your own comments in several places.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 15, 2010)

I got one also! Been so long since I was on the icc site I forgot my pass word. Did not read it yet!


----------



## peach (Jun 15, 2010)

me too... maybe I'll fill it out.. (maybe not)... If I have to remember my ICC password, there may be trouble in Dodge City..


----------



## texas transplant (Jun 15, 2010)

No you don't need your password.   You get an email from McKinley Marketing with a direct link.


----------



## peach (Jun 15, 2010)

whew!  Thanks Tex


----------



## fatboy (Jun 15, 2010)

My initial reaction was to delete it...........I'll see how I feel about it tomorrow.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 15, 2010)

> You can have a lot of fun and they actually let you make your own comments in several places


That was fun


----------



## Mule (Jun 16, 2010)

Got it! Filled it out! I answered as truthful as I could.


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2010)

anyone want to post the link, to see if it will work without invitation??


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's the link:

http://www.zoomerang.com/Survey/?p=U2FKAVPU5SNF

Beware! The questions are directed toward ICC members and include a number of items on membership services. If you're not a member, this will be mostly meaningless.

My guess is that the last part of the link carries a code so that there's only a certain number of surveys that can be taken.  It's not likely that anyone will be able to use the link and that others have a different "p=" series of characters.


----------



## Alias (Jun 16, 2010)

Mule said:
			
		

> Got it! Filled it out! I answered as truthful as I could.


I too answered as truthfully as I could.  They might not 'like' my answers to some questions.........oh well.

Sue, in sunny chilly CA


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2010)

fiqured,,,   link is a one shot deal


----------



## AegisFPE (Jun 16, 2010)

Another "advantage" of ICC membership.  You get to take the survey!  Don't ya'll join up at once now.


----------



## texas transplant (Jun 16, 2010)

My main reason to keep the membership is the discount on books exceeds the membership cost, and in this fiscal year every dollar is real important.   Surveys are just a fringe benefit.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 16, 2010)

OK....I drug it out of the trash and completed it.......yeah, they might not like what they asked for.


----------



## peach (Jun 18, 2010)

one thing ICC needs to do is give us a "BOOK" when we renew every year... not just when we join initially.  Hard to take an e-code into a testing site.. (well, impossible)..

As ICC certifications become more relevant, the necessity to have a personal library (particularly if you aren't employed by a jurisdiction and maintain a personal certified membership) is more and more important..

Yeah, I submitted it too..


----------



## RJJ (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok I did mine! so we will see if ICC takes any of the comments and makes some improvement.


----------

